#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  نخبه های نظامی چین، از این ساختمان، سایت های امریکایی را ه ک می کنند

## farzad_yousefi

نخبه های نظامی چین، از این ساختمان، سایت های امریکایی را هک می کنند
اینترنت - واحد 61398 نخبگان ارتش چین، در این ساختمان مستقر هستند.
نمایش اسلاید

                             نمایش اسلاید                         


  


دانلود عکس




  
  
  
  
  
  
 

    دانلود عکس
سرورهاي مربوط به كمپاني هاي توليد انرژي هسته اي و نفتي امريكا، صنايع هوا فضاي امريكا و ساير كمپاني هاي بزرگ توسط هكرهاي مستقر در اين ساختمان مورد حمله قرار مي گيرند.
بر اساس مدارك جمع آوري شده بيشترين حملات هكري به سايتهاي حكومتي ، بانكي، تجاري و صنعتي امريكا از اين ساختمان كه در تصوير مي بينيد؛ صورت گرفته است.
اينجا ساختمان متعلق به ارتش خلق چين در شانگهاي، واحد 61398 است. اين واحد معروف به Comment Crew  است كه حملات به سيستم كنترل لوله هاي نفتي، مولد هاي انرژي و برق، سد ها و كارخانه هاي آب و فاضلاب از اينجا عليه امريكا و اروپا انجام و مديريت مي شود.
رد پاي صدها ترابايت اطلاعات متعلق به 141 كمپاني بزرگ امريكايي و اروپايي از سال 2006 به اين ساختمان رسيده است. حداقل 115 كمپاني قرباني امريكايي بوده و ما بقي كانادايي و انگليسي هستند.
سازمان امنيتي Mandiant در امريكا اطلاعات مرتبط با بزرگترين هكرهاي نخبه و نظامي چيني در شانگهاي (منطقه پودونگ)را گردآوري كرده است. در اين منطقه عمدتا بانكهاي بزرگ مستقر بوده و اغلب چيني هاي ساكن، به راحتي به زبان انگليسي حرف مي زنند و كامپيوتر را در حد كاربران حرفه اي بلد هستند.
سازمان Mandiant كه در كار امنيت اطلاعات كار مي كند، معمولا اطلاعيه هاي عمومي خيلي كم صادر مي كند اما اين بار ظاهرا موضوع اهميت ويژه اي براي امريكايي ها داشته كه دست به چنين كاري زده اند.
وزارت امور خارجه چين اتهامات وارده را بي اساس خوانده است. هونگ لي همچنين گفته منبع بسياري از حملات هكري به چين از سوي امريكاست. وي اين اظهارات را غير حرفه اي خوانده كه به رفع مشكل حملات سايبري كمك نمي كند.

----------

*imanfc*,*mojtabashaye*,*Sina_Browser*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

